# Fresh Apple Juice Wine



## skiboarder72 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just happened to stubble upon some fresh organic apple juice the other day. It also happened to come in a handy 1 gallon secondary fermenter! Has anyone else tried this? I did it according to the recipe on Jack Keller's site... just put the yeast in a few hours ago. I did tweak it a slight bit... I added a 1/2 tsp of mulling spices, just to add a touch of spices to it! Here are a few photos:


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

ok when you added the sugar did you take a hydrometer reading?

( oh and I wish apple juice came in glass jugs like that here.. I'd love having an endless supply of small jugs.)

Allie


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 5, 2010)

St Allie said:


> ok when you added the sugar did you take a hydrometer reading?
> 
> ( oh and I wish apple juice came in glass jugs like that here.. I'd love having an endless supply of small jugs.)
> 
> Allie



Ooops... yea thats probably what everyone else is wondering... I had a starting SG of 1.085 or 12%ish


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

that's a good range .. you are going to backsweeten?.. personally I aim for 1.075 ish these days or the alc overpowers the apple flavour.

what was the sugar content of the apple juice before you started?.. did you take the sg on that? ( if you didn't it doesn't matter.. I just like to know lol)

Allie


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 5, 2010)

St Allie said:


> that's a good range .. you are going to backsweeten?.. personally I aim for 1.075 ish these days or the alc overpowers the apple flavour.
> 
> what was the sugar content of the apple juice before you started?.. did you take the sg on that? ( if you didn't it doesn't matter.. I just like to know lol)
> 
> Allie



I did actually although the hydrometer liked to stick to the side of the jug... it was around 1.04


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

well if it was pulpy that'll throw the reading off a bit.. BUT.. good to know!

thankyou 

Allie


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 6, 2010)

looks like it started fermenting today!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well its been awhile since I've updated... racked over and let finish fermentation, then a couple weeks later I racked it over

Nice aroma and flavor, just needs a touch of sugar to bring out the apple/spiced flavor!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2010)

skiboarder72 said:


> I did actually although the hydrometer liked to stick to the side of the jug... it was around 1.04



I've fought with that problem for awhile when reading from a carboy. I finally broke down and spent 3 bucks and bought a beaker for gravity readings. When I siphon the wine into another carboy I'll fill it up to the top with my hydrometer already in it. Perfect everytime.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 17, 2010)

Time for an update!!

Bottled it the other night after it finally cleared! Very tastey although its simple. Got 4 full bottles of it.





Hard cider in the bottle


----------



## JasonH (Jul 17, 2010)

That looks great. How was the taste when bottling? I plan on doing something similar this fall.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks real nice, too bad there is only 4 bottles of it!!!!!!  Thats why I dont do small batches. When I make a big batch and it doesnt come out great then I just leave it in the carboy and start another batch and blend it.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 17, 2010)

What yeast did you use?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 18, 2010)

yea it was painful only getting 4 bottles out of it... tastes very nice! i added a bit of mulling spiced at the beginning and some of it made it through to bottling, used either montrechet yeast or EC1118


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 18, 2010)

looks nice
when apples are coming in, you'll be able to kick back and sip some cool, sweet apple wine...aaahhh


----------

